# 1st Speeding Ticket



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, on my way to work this morning I got pulled over. It's my first ticket in 4 years and my first ever speeding ticket. I was all prepared to buy some Lure goodies this weekend and buy some stuff for my new pup but that's all gone to hell now! I'm glad I have a second job b/c that's what's going to pay for this lovely $182 ticket!
UGH.

Can you imagine how much MAC I could've bought with $182!!!! 

Dammit!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

I hate that!!! Im sorry I always feel so bad for ppl. when I see them getting pulled over b/c I know how bad I hate it! Whenever I get a ticket and I know it doesnt have to be paid for like 60-90 days or w/e I will get a jar and put it in my kitchen or like someplace i have to look at it all the time and put all loose change and $1's and like even some $5's in it and then maybe once a week I will stick a $10 in there and I instruct any1 that comes in to empty there loose change and $1's (if they will lol) and it will build up pretty fast you would be surprised. And even if it doesnt total the $182 it will cut out a good chunk for ya! Im sorry to hear about your ticket!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

^ that's a great idea! Thanks!  I'm gonna do that. I'm going to do the online traffic school so I don't get points and my insurance doesn't go up, so I know I've got some time to save! Thanks again for the tips. I have a cool glass jar at home that will be perfect for this!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Man, on my way to work this morning I got pulled over. It's my first ticket in 4 years and my first ever speeding ticket. I was all prepared to buy some Lure goodies this weekend and buy some stuff for my new pup but that's all gone to hell now! I'm glad I have a second job b/c that's what's going to pay for this lovely $182 ticket!
UGH.

Can you imagine how much MAC I could've bought with $182!!!! 

Dammit!_

 
WHAAATTT???  YOU'RE GOING TO PAY THE TICKET!!!!  NO NO NO...Plead Not Guilty.  On the back, they give you an option to either pay the ticket, or plead NG....The federales will always tell you just to pay it..OF COURSE THEY WILL!!!!  If you plead NG, send the ticket in.  They will mail you a date to appear before the Public Pretender (Defender, lol) or another person that strictly handles the traffic section (if it's a bigger city).  Just go in there and tell them you were running late for work, and you didn't realize you were going that fast.  9x's outta 10, they'll either reduce the ticket CONSIDERABLY, or they'll nollie the ticket (dismiss it, that is).  I've done this a few times, and I've ALWAYS gotten out of them.

Besides the money for the ticket, _each and every traffic offense_ you get gives you "points" on your license (and these aren't the good points, either)...these takes _years_ to go away, and insurance companies look at this when deciding whether or not to insure you (you never know when you'll want to switch your insurance).  Also, many prospective employers look at license "points", and won't hire you if you have over a certain amnt.  If you plead NG to the ticket, you _most likely_ won't end up w/ all those points on your license.

Take it from me, girl...DON'T JUST "PAY" THAT TICKET!!!!!  Most people don't know how the "system" works, and they just pay their tickets...that's what the po-lice count on!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2006)

www.theticketclinic.com   i got ticketed for speeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ON CHRISTMAS EVE.. i was so pissed cos i've NEVER gotten a ticket and i KNOW i wsn't speeding.. anyway, they took care of it. no points, nada! it costs about $70 and your record remains clean


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_www.theticketclinic.com i got ticketed for speeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ON CHRISTMAS EVE.. i was so pissed cos i've NEVER gotten a ticket and i KNOW i wsn't speeding.. anyway, they took care of it. no points, nada! it costs about $70 and your record remains clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha, I remember all those radio commercials for the ticket clinic when I lived in Ft. Laud!!! Yeah, I'm gonna do online traffic school, it's reduces the price of the ticket and you don't get points and they can't raise your insurance.
I may plead not guilty but I don't have alot of free time to spend in court. and this is my first ticket, i have no points on my license so I'm okay. Considering it's my first ticket in 6 years...

thanks for all the tips girls!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2006)

TOTALLY plead NG.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

okay okay, you girls convinced me to plead not guilty!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2006)

don't plead guilty!!! traffic school also shows up on  your record so i wouldn't do that either jen


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

bump bump bo-ing bo-ing! i feel like a chicken without a head! decisions decisions! you girls are driving (ha, the irony) me crazy!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 2, 2006)

dont plead guilty!!! $180 is ALOT of money!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

Tickets suck ass, i got a ticket on this past monday.... yep going 75mph in a 55mph zone so i know how u feel gurl


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 6, 2006)

for the time being i'm going to request a 60 day extention. i don't know why the heck i'm so confused as to what i want to do about it. argh.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_for the time being i'm going to request a 60 day extention. i don't know why the heck i'm so confused as to what i want to do about it. argh._

 
  haha just tell them to bend over and kiss ur tizzzAss lol okay im joking dont do that hehehe, not sure what u can do i still have to call to find out how much my ticket is... kinda scary


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 6, 2006)

i'd say plead not quilty cause it will give you some extra time to pay and they might even reduce the ticket. i say that 180.00 is alot? why was it so much?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2006)

at least where i live i think its like 90-100 for the base ticket and 10 dollars for every mile you were going over =(


----------



## feebee (Jun 12, 2006)

I hate to sound mean but if you were caught speeding you were caught speeding.... i dont think you should lie and try to get out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The speed limits are there for a reason, you only have to look at the number of deaths on the roads to see why.


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 12, 2006)

OH NO! A speeding ticket! Women are crazy drivers and trust me hon that is not a bad thing at all. I hope you tried to flirt your way out of the ticket! Hahahaha.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 13, 2006)

That sucks!! Good luck with the ticket.

If I ever get a ticket it will be for going too slow. Hahaha.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feebee* 
_I hate to sound mean but if you were caught speeding you were caught speeding.... i dont think you should lie and try to get out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The speed limits are there for a reason, you only have to look at the number of deaths on the roads to see why._

 
I never said I was going to "lie" my way out of it...
and I never said I didn't take full responsibility for my actions.

what I was asking here was how to go about taking care of the ticket b/c I've never gotten a speeding ticket before. I was simply asking if I should just pay the ticket and take the points since I've never had a ticket before or if I should go to traffic school. Someone else mentioned the ticket clinic and I did entertain it b/c sometimes you are not soley at fault. Like if there are not signs posted stating that the speed limit is going to be reduced and so forth. also, when pleading not guilty when you send your ticket in, when you go to court you have the option before the judge to plead no contest which basically means you acknowledge that you are guilty w/o pleading guilty and the judge gives you whatever penalty he wants (which is usually better then the original ticket.)

i don't think you sounded mean, but i do think you sounded ignorant b/c your facts weren't straight; you assumed something and put words into my mouth. i never said i had a problem with speed limits so your preaching on why not to speed was unwaranted.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I never said I was going to "lie" my way out of it...
and I never said I didn't take full responsibility for my actions.

what I was asking here was how to go about taking care of the ticket b/c I've never gotten a speeding ticket before. I was simply asking if I should just pay the ticket and take the points since I've never had a ticket before or if I should go to traffic school. Someone else mentioned the ticket clinic and I did entertain it b/c sometimes you are not soley at fault. Like if there are not signs posted stating that the speed limit is going to be reduced and so forth. also, when pleading not guilty when you send your ticket in, when you go to court you have the option before the judge to plead no contest which basically means you acknowledge that you are guilty w/o pleading guilty and the judge gives you whatever penalty he wants (which is usually better then the original ticket.)

i don't think you sounded mean, but i do think you sounded ignorant b/c your facts weren't straight; you assumed something and put words into my mouth. i never said i had a problem with speed limits so your preaching on why not to speed was unwaranted._

 
Hi hun...

I don't think you ever go in front of a judge with traffic stuff (I know you don't in CT...not sure 'bout big cities though..they might have a judge for a special "traffic" court...IDK.  I don't think there's a No Contest plea w/ traffic tickets...just G and NG.  However, to the poster that said it was uncool to "lie"(OMG, quit being such a Mary Poppins Goody-Two-Shoes!)...I agree w/ _you_, Jen...You don't have to lie to them (although many people do)..The few times I've been to the prosecutors office for tickets, I've always told them the truth..hey...even* they* speed occasionally..they know stuff happens...I've always gotten the ticket nollied.


----------



## stacey (Jun 14, 2006)

you should of put the Jennifer Mcfly charm on


----------



## feebee (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry, i didnt mean you were going to lie, that was a bad choice of words... just from reading some other posts it seemed like people were advising you to plead not guilty for something you were perhaps guilty of if you were given a ticket?  I just said that i didn't think that was the right way to approach it, sorry if i offended you.

As for my "Mary Poppins Goody Two shoes" remark, yeah Yvette i am a bit anal about road safety since my good friend and work colleague was killed in a car accident Saturday last.... .


----------



## feebee (Jun 14, 2006)

*Apology to jennifer mcfly & yvettejeannine*

I didnt mean to sound rude to either of you guys... as a said a good friend here in work was killed in a road accident on Saturday.. we found out when we came into work on Monday.
It was just unfortunate that the post was about a speeding ticket! I guess it just upset me a bit and i got on my high horse.
Anyway as i said apologies if i came across as rude or nasty to either of you.
Feebee

Mods i understand if you've got to ban me or something, i was out of order.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_Hi hun...

I don't think you ever go in front of a judge with traffic stuff (I know you don't in CT...not sure 'bout big cities though..they might have a judge for a special "traffic" court...IDK. I don't think there's a No Contest plea w/ traffic tickets...just G and NG. However, to the poster that said it was uncool to "lie"(OMG, quit being such a Mary Poppins Goody-Two-Shoes!)...I agree w/ you, Jen...You don't have to lie to them (although many people do)..The few times I've been to the prosecutors office for tickets, I've always told them the truth..hey...even* they* speed occasionally..they know stuff happens...I've always gotten the ticket nollied._

 
The only other ticket I've gotten in my life was about 6 or 7 years ago for going through a red light. I plead not guilty on my paperwork b/c I had been behind a big semi-truck and couldn't see the light had changed to red. When I got my court date, I went to court and here in FL (Ft. Laud to be exact) we were in a courtroom with the cops on one side and us on the other. The judge started by saying that we were all there b/c we plead not guilty however we had the option to plead No Contest, otherwise if you plead not guilty then you'd have to come back yet again with a lawyer to fight the ticket. Pleading no contest is admitting you were in the wrong and telling the judge your side of the story. Since I had a clean driving record he reduced my ticket, no points and no traffic school. So I was going to plead "not guilty" this time around on my paperwork and No Contest in court hoping the same thing would happen. I would still pay a fine and so forth. So I never said I was trying to get off scott free.

But thanks for the concerns everyone. I'm just going to go to traffic school and pay the reduced ticket price. I don't really feel like taking a day off work to sit in court for a couple hours!!


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feebee* 
_Mods i understand if you've got to ban me or something, i was out of order._

 
Feebee, Sorry to hear about your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for your apology to those you feel you might have offended. I'm glad you can recognize that what you said might hurt someone and were willing to do what was needed to correct it.  I hope Jen & Yvette will accept your apology.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feebee* 
_I didnt mean to sound rude to either of you guys... as a said a good friend here in work was killed in a road accident on Saturday.. we found out when we came into work on Monday.
It was just unfortunate that the post was about a speeding ticket! I guess it just upset me a bit and i got on my high horse.
Anyway as i said apologies if i came across as rude or nasty to either of you.
Feebee

Mods i understand if you've got to ban me or something, i was out of order._

 
Oh no no, no banning will take place for this (as Janice said). Everyone is entitled to their opinion just sometimes people make comments before fully thinking them through and then they wind up making an incorrect statement. That's all I felt you did. I am sorry about your friend. I was in a head on collision a few years ago and everytime I drive by a car accident I say a little mantra (or prayer if you will) asking for everyone to be okay. I'm sure your grief came through in your original post and that's totally understandable and now that I know the situation it's very thoughtful as well.


----------



## RobinG (Jun 18, 2006)

Here in Maryland if you dont send in the money for the ticket, you automaticly get a court hearing. If you go before the judge, just state "sir I am guilty, Can the price of the ticket be reduced and no points?" 9 times out of ten he/she will reduce the fine and no points. Never take a lawyer to court for a speeding ticket. I have seen the judge stick it to these people.


----------



## souraznhunnie (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure what the law there is in Florida, but is there any way you can defer the ticket by going to court? When I got a speeding ticket, I had an option of deferring it in which I had to pay $96 and as long as I don't get any traffic tickets within a year after I paid that $98, then that speeding violation will be cleared off your driving record. Now you can only do it, I believe, if you have not gotten any traffic tickets within the last 7 years and you didn't go over 15MPH over the speed limit. 

If you don't have that option, just go to court and make up some reasonable excuse and i guarantee the judge will lower the ticket!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I filed an extension so I have until Aug. 2nd to send in my payment. I'm just gonne go to traffic school. I was going 17mph over the speed limit so I don't think a judge would look to kindly on that!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 19, 2006)

ha did u find out how much ur ticket was???? b/c i called this morning for the cost of mines.  jeeeeaaaa.... going 75 in a 55 my ticket is 224.00 wft im like gheeeze oh well... going this week to pay it off. no more speeding for me


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

I got a ticket in Jeffersonville, GA, and yeah, 604 dollars LATER it was gone.

*bangs head*

that was...............................in 02 though.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone who replied to this thread live in California???

I wish I can just plead not guilty and get a reduced fee!!!! My first and only ticket was for rolling at a stop sign which is nothing to most California drivers (thus, called the "CA stop") and I had to pay a $146 fee PLUS traffic school! Completing traffic school means that they won't add the points on your record.  Everyone I knew who tried to plead "not guilty" had to pay the full amount regardless of their record because the cop who pulled em over would almost always show up at court


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 20, 2006)

Well the good news is if you go to drivers ed they will take 10% off your insurance after the ticket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could go to court and plead no contest-no points to the license. You can plead that once every 5 years.

I say pay the ticket, look on ebay for some good deals on Lure and you'll be good to go


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 20, 2006)

Shimmer-you were speeding through Jeffersonville?!? Seriously any small town you go SLOW go BELOW speed limit. I think in Jeffersonville they have the 36 cop where if you go one MPH over 35 he'll pull you over faster than you can say WHAT? lol

I feel for ya girl. I got pulled over in LaGrange and I had to do this whole boohoo thing before he let me off with a warning


----------

